# 1994 4x4 XE Clutch Adjustment?



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi all, I have a 1994 4x4 2.4L with about 177,000 on it. The clutch it NOT slipping but have noticed a couple of issues that are starting to bother me.

1) The clutch is grabbing much much higher than it used to. It used to be that when the pedal was only a bit off of the floor the clutch would start to grab. Now it's grabbing almost at the top of the pedal travel. Is there an adjustment for this or does it mean my clutch has worn? I have not experienced ANY slipping at all.

2) Sometimes with the clutch pedal all the way on the floor at a red light, the engine seems to struggle a bit as if the clutch is still grabbing a little bit. The engine doesn't stall but you can even feel resistance when you try to shift into neutral. Once it's in neutral, the engine is happy again and i can even shift back into gear without any problem and without the engine being loaded down at all.

3) Sometimes it's hard to shift. It's very intermittent but 3rd gear especially seems hard to get into. There's no grinding at all but when i push the gear selector up to 3rd, it moves fine but takes a good amount of ooomph to get it to finally pop into gear.

Any ideas guys? Transmission fluid level is good. I'm using Red Line MT-90. Clutch reservoir is at the appropriate level. The slave cylinder seems to be moving and retracting just fine.


----------



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

sounds like clutch is starting to get bad do you smell anything like burning wires thats usually what it smells like mine has been like yours for a while just take it easy it will last a little while longer


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As far as the high pedal, your clutch is probably getting near due for replacement; it's hydraulic, so there's no adjustment. As far as the difficulty getting into gear, I would check the hydraulic system for leaks, especially at the slave cylinder.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi guys, no there's no burning smell at all. I know what a burning clutch smells like and I've been very careful to take a whiff when these problems come up and I just haven't gotten any.

Is it likely that there's just some air in the lines? There are no leaks at the slave cylinder or anywhere else.


----------

